# birthmarks



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

Do any of your dogs have "birthmarks" I know that the black spot on the tongue is fairly common, but anything else? Hali has a black freckle on her left front elbow. actually it is just a small tuft of black fur. She also has the black spot on her tongue.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Yes, this is a random mutation- the black spot on the coat. it's not related to the tongue. See "The New Complete Golden Retriever" for an interesting bit on this (those of you who have a lot of GR books).


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Abbie has a white spot on her tummy.....


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

My Hunter had a birth mark, same as a human strawberry mark on his side, Was about the size of a pencil eraser. I did have it removed after he had been scratching a couple of times and made it bleed.


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

One of our pups was born with a black freckle on her forehead. Her name is Daisy and she is Bonni's dog now.
Anyhow, here is couple of pictures of her, so you can clearly see the black spot. She was such a cute puppy.




























Daisy is all grown up now, but the black spot is still there. 
Visit Bonni's Image Gallery for more photos: Click Here


----------



## Baileysmom (Aug 5, 2006)

Oh my goodness... what a cute puppie she was! Great pictures Joe. Did her freckle get less prominent when she got older? I can't tell from Bonni's photos.


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

I think it's still clearly visible. It makes her also very special. I have never seen a Golden with one single birthmark perfectly centered on a forehead.
Anyhow, imagine she would be born in India, where the _tilaka_ (a mark worn on the forehead) is worn as a sign of spiritual devotion 
She would have a lot of devotees I bet


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Thats Daisy? What a small world. She was quite the doll puppy wasn't she.


----------



## Rocky (Dec 28, 2006)

My puppy has two white paws. Not sure how this happened since mom and dad both are all one color. He was the only one in the litter like it.


----------



## JimS (Jan 2, 2007)

Kali has a black spot on her otherwise black nose!


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

I havent really noticed anything. I might have to have a look.


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

Hali's freckle on her left shoulder is exactly like the spot on Bonni's head.


----------



## Bonni (Apr 12, 2005)

*Here are some recent pics of Daisy...*

Yup. Her spot is as dark as the day she was born. Vets love it. It's very distinctive. I had to take her to a clinic a while ago, since she had an incident on the weekend, and the vet that treated her thought that somewhere way far back, she may have lab in her bloodline. Wouldn't surprise me, but the spot is what made her special to me. Take a look...these were taken about 10 minutes ago.









She's still such a beautiful dog. I never thought I could love an animal as much as I love her...like my own daughter! She's become very special to me since Charlie's arrived. We've certainly bonded, but that's another issue for another time.

Take care and enjoy your weekend,
Bon


----------



## Bonni (Apr 12, 2005)

*Hey Hali's Mom...*

The spot isn't on _MY_ head...it's on Daisy's! My whole head is a dark spot, since my hair is about as close to black as you can get! 

Thanks for making me smile though! 

Bonni


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

Are you sure someone didn't just drop an open magic marker on Daisy's head... come on Joe, fess up


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Bonni, thanks for those new pictures. Daisy is such a great looking dog. 
Anyhow, we just came from a party, 1.15am and I am heading to bed soon. Thanks for the pictures once again, it's amazing to compare those old puppy shots with these new ones.
Joe


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Tucker has one black whisker, not really sure if I'd consider it a birthmark though lol.


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

We just noticed the other day that katie has a very small birthmark on her stomach area.


----------



## Selena (Dec 26, 2006)

Rocky said:


> My puppy has two white paws. Not sure how this happened since mom and dad both are all one color. He was the only one in the litter like it.


Our last litter had a girl with 3 white feet also.She was the only one. I had never seen that before.

I also had a girl in Lacy's first litter with a black spot on the back her name is Daisy's also she lives in Canada now.

Wally and Lacy have a black spot on there tongue Hunter and wally and all the puppies have a small white spot on there chest.


----------



## pdbrady (Oct 18, 2006)

Sasha had a black spot on her side when she was a puppy. The skin underneath was also black. Now that she is a year old it has faded and the black spot is gone. Everyone used to think that she got into some oil or paint when she was a puppy!


----------

